# Arthur Storey Park



## dusty3983 (Jan 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any knowledge of the lake in Arthur Storey Park located on West Sam Houston Pkwy. I see water turkeys working but no fisherman. Is there any fish in this lake. Will be spending some time in the area and just curious.


----------

